

US probing possible airline collusion that kept fares high - adamnemecek
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/fbe53033dd424612974b0c0f8c19910e/justice-department-investigating-potential-airline

======
alfiedotwtf
Yet at the same time spying for Boeing on AirBus to get an edge during price
negotiations, trade secrets etc.

